
Show HN: Out of Office – A guide to establishing a successful remote culture - hyperwriter
https://toggl.com/out-of-office
======
webdevmarko
How did you come up with the companies to interview and how did you approach
them? I see some pretty big names in there and was wondering if you already
had connections or just approached them and they agreed? Great content anyway!

~~~
hyperwriter
Hi, we made a list of companies who really care and advocate about remote
work, hence these names. We did have connections at some and then just cold
emailed others and it worked! Thank you :)))

